# Help? New Glass CO2 Diffuser



## Brackish_BA (Nov 23, 2009)

I bought a glass co2 diffuser a few months ago for real cheap (something like 3 dollars) from some site out of Malaysia (?). I can't remember the site now and I wanted to get another one. Does anyone know what site I am referring to? I may have gotten the link off this site...


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

I have seen them all over on eBay for 1.00 and up. Most of these come from Asia. Just search for "glass co2 diffuser"


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Aquatic Magic is in Malaysia, does it ring a bell? And they're also selling glass diffusers on ebay...


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

yep all them sellers selling diffuser cheap are from Malaysia. I had gotten one of them fancy bubble counter that had the spiral tube up the middle. I stuck the suction cup to the tank. couple seconds later the cups released itself. The glass counter popped off flew back and hit my tile floor breaking into million pieces! didn't even get a chance to use it!! :-x


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

blue thumb said:


> yep all them sellers selling diffuser cheap are from Malaysia. I had gotten one of them fancy bubble counter that had the spiral tube up the middle. I stuck the suction cup to the tank. couple seconds later the cups released itself. The glass counter popped off flew back and hit my tile floor breaking into million pieces! didn't even get a chance to use it!! :-x


Lol. Mine broke too. I should have known better, you get what you pay for.


----------



## aquariumcentral (Jun 8, 2010)

You should try making your own using a small aquarium filter.
Check out this video:


----------

